# Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?



## tom28 (10. August 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe aus einem Nachlass eine Nagelneue unbefischte Shimano Catana CX TE 550 5m 4-20g geschenkt bekommen.
Momentan liegt Sie bei mir nur rumm. Mir ist jetzt der Gedanken gekommen das man sie eigentlich mit einer Knicklichtpose zum Aalfischen benutzen könnte.
Vom Gewässer her (großer Weiher oder kleiner Kanal bei mir)dürfte es kein problem sein da sich die Aale eh in Ufernähe aufhalten.
Glaubt Ihr das das mit der Rute klappen könnte ? 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit ? |kopfkrat

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Angelsuchti (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

also bei uns in einem teich werden auch beim stippen tagsüber manchmal aale gefangen...mit maden...
ich denk schon das man die stippe zum aalfang ''vergewaltigen'' kann...
oder hat die ne sensible spitze?


----------



## YakuzaInk (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Klar, warum sollte es nicht klappen?
Probiers aus! Die Shimano Catana is ne beringte rute oder?
Ich würde es gerne mal mit ner unberingten auf aal probieren aber dazu hab ich hier leider nich so ganz das passende gewässer für


----------



## wilhelm (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Eine Kopfrute zum Aalfischen?????|kopfkrat

Ich Denke das solltest du lassen.#6

Gruß Wilhelm:m


----------



## Angelsuchti (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

wenns ne beringte rute ist dann gehts natürlich...
@jakuzaink: loikaemie ist geil!!!
rocknroller johnny mit dem fettigen haar, du bist ja so cool hurra hurra^^


----------



## wilhelm (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Die genannte Rute ist eine Kopfrute  mit Kohlefaserblank.


----------



## Angelsuchti (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

achso
nja
dann könnte es wirklich eng werden...


----------



## tom28 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Die Rute ist unberingt mit Spitzenaktion. Bei Shimano ist sie unter der Kategorie BOLOGNESE-RUTEN geführt.
Sorry übrigens für meine wahrscheinlich blöde Frage, ich habe  leider vom Stippfischen überhaupt keine Ahnung. Nur dass was ich so gelesen habe.


----------



## YakuzaInk (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Ne Bolo rute ist doch aber eigentlich immer beringt!?
aber mit ner normalen stippe auf aal macht bestimmt tierisch laune... 
schönen kräfitgen gummizug rein und los.
@Angelsuchti #6


----------



## Angelsuchti (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

hast recht mit nem gummizug kanns funzen...


----------



## tom28 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Ich könnte mit einem Arbeitskollegen gegen eine nagelneue Shimano Nexave BX TE 3GT 3500 5,00m WG=6-20g  tauschen. Preislich ist da sowieso nicht viel um. Die Rute ist auf jeden Fall beringt.  Was macht eigentlich die Beringung beim stippen so wichtig? Man fischt doch mit Pose.|kopfkrat


----------



## wilhelm (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Durch die Ringe wird die Rute beim Drill gleichmässiger belastet.


----------



## tom28 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Jetz kommt noch eine Blöde frage; beim Stippen hat man doch keine Rolle, aber wie drillt man dabei ???|peinlich


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Wenn es ein großer Aal ist,viel Spaß^^Wenn der sich sofort ein Hindernis sucht und du dann gemütlich versuchen musst deine Schnur zu durchschneiden weil er iwo festsitzt,kannst du zusehen wie du das fertig kriegst.Bei 5 meter Stippe wird das sicher lustig =)


----------



## YakuzaInk (10. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

@fantastic...
ich find das is ne coole herausforderung also ich würde gerne mal mit ner unberingten stippe gezielt auf Aal gehen aber dafür habe ich leider nicht die geeignete stelle...

@tom28
also beim stippen unterscheidet man zwischen bolo-ruten und normalen stippstangen.
Bolo-ruten sind beringt weil man dort MIT ner rolle fischt und bei der normalen unberingten stippe fischt man OHNE rolle!
Gedrillt wird ja eigentlich immer, ok wenn ich anner stippe ein Rotauge von 5cm hab gibt es eigentlich keinen wirklichen drill aber wenn du größere rotaugen oder brassen dran hast musst du schon drillen das is dann kein normaler drill mit ner rolle sondern wenn der fisch zu stark zieht musst du z.b. mit der stange etwas nachgeben und wieder ziehen usw usw... und das is ja auch ein drill!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (11. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> @fantastic...
> ich find das is ne coole herausforderung also ich würde gerne mal mit ner unberingten stippe gezielt auf Aal gehen aber dafür habe ich leider nicht die geeignete stelle...






Ähhm also eine herausforderung wäre das schon, allerdings muss halt auch bedenken das das kein einfaches unternehmen ist!Ich schätze mal,man müsste eine sehr stabile und schwere Stippe nutzen um die Aale rauszuhebeln ansonsten denke ich No Way


----------



## ernie1973 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

...hm, also - mein schwerster Aal dieses Jahr hatte 1053 g und ich dachte, ich hätte einen mittleren Wels dran, so einen Alarm hat der gemacht!

...ohne Bremse und Nachgeben hätte der mir meine komplette Montage zerlegt - habe echt 15 Minuten gebraucht, weil der immer wieder flüchtete und in Richtung Hauptstrom wollte!

...ich halte nix von der Idee mit der Stippe, weil ein großer Aal dir alles abreißt und dann mit dem Mist im Maul elendig verreckt!

...wenn beim Stippen mal einer beißt, dann isses was anderes - aber gezielt mit ungeiegnetem Gerät auf Aal zu gehen finde ich u.a. aus o.g. Gründen sehr bedenklich!

...und ein echt guter Aal (ü-1kg) kann dir auch die Rute knacken denke ich!

Also lieber mit Aal freundlichem Gerät losziehen - ist meine Meinung!

Ernie


----------



## nibbler001 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

WEnn du mit der auf Aal gehst, nehm auf jeden fall Rostende Haken, der Fällt beim Montagenriss nach 2-3 Tagen wieder aus MAul weil er da wo er im Fleisch sitzt wegrostet.

Und Mach Vorfach auf jeden fall mit min 1-2 Kg weniger Tragkraft als die HAuptschnur, sonst hat er die Pose im Maul und verhakt sich sehr schnell.


----------



## tom28 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Hallo,
Vielen Dank einmal für Euere Ratschläge und Hilfe.#h
Ich werd wohl die Idee mit dem Aalfischen wieder vergessen und es lieber wie immer machen. 
Aber das Fischen mit der Stippe werde ich auf jeden Fall versuchen. Weiß schon ein schönes Plätzchen wo ich auf Rotaugen und Rotfedern gehen werde.
Bei dem schwülen Wetter heute liegen die Chancen gut was zu fangen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## 1.AVM (11. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Warum vergessen!? Ist doch ne prima Idee. 
Wo soll das Problem liegen? An der anfälligen Rute? Die bricht nicht! Mit meiner Catana BX Competition 1100 wär so ein Aal kein Problem. Schließlich drille ich mit ihr auch Brassen und Barben über 2 kg.

Als Gummi eigentlich sich entweder ein Hollow Elastic oder eben ein normaler Vollgummi ab 1,8 mm. Hauptschnur 0,35 mm Mono und Vorfach 0,32 mm oder eben 0,30 mm. Den Gummi schön fest spannen bis ins 3. Teil und die Sache funzt!


----------



## YakuzaInk (11. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Hm, also das der fisch mim haken im maul verreckt ist eigentlich nicht so...!
Da gibts schon genug studien und son kram das da nix passiert!
Außerdem drill ich auch des öfteren barben bis 6 o 7 Pfd an der stippe und das klappt auch! Zu dem würde ich sagen das meine stippe das weg steckt... is ne schöne ultimate miracle 7000! Wenn überhaupt würde ich auch auf kiesigem untergrund fischen und nicht zwischen schweren steinen... problem ist halt das der lebensraum die dicken steine sind.
Und ich denke das ich genügend erfahrung im fischen habe um auch einen aal von nem kilo sicher zu landen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

?????????????????????????Kein Problem mit deiner Stippe??????Ein Aal ab ca. 80 cm wird dir zeigen was ein Unterschied ist zu einer 2Kg Barbe.....!Zumal wie gesagt,wenn er ein Hindernis am Grund findet(und das tut er) und sich festkrallt,musst du mir mal sagen wie du das Dilemma wieder rückgängig machst.Denn mit zurückzeihen der Stippe ist dann auch nicht mehr so einfach und ins Wasser würde ich nicht wollen^^


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Warum blos immer so pessimistisch......

Ich nutze bei uns in der Stör (Fließgewässer) schon seit über 25 Jahren meinen 9m Stipprute. Ich habe bis jetzt noch jeden Aal damit rausbekommen, das ist nicht das geringste Problem. Auch Zwei- und Dreipfünder gehen problemlos.

Mann solte allerdings nicht mit einer 0,16er Schnur fischen, sondern lieber mit 0,40er aufwärts.

Also, probiere die Stippe ruhig aus, wirst Deinen Spass damit haben.#6


----------



## YakuzaInk (13. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Ich werde es es bei gelegenheit und der passenden stelle auch mal ausprobieren!
Ich seh da eigentlich kein problem drin... 
Und ne 2 kg Barbe macht mit sicherheit mehr theater an der stippe als ein aal!
Ich fische im RHein und die Rheinbarben sind ziemlich kampfstark! 
Wenn du die gebendigt bekommst, wirst du auch einen aal gebendigt bekommen.


----------



## naturkoeder (14. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Ich halts für schwachsinn:v#6

bald will der nächste mit ner feederute gezielt auf wels mit köderfisch angeln...

wieso macht man sich die umstände? wenn man doch genausogut mit einer "normalen" angel fischen kann und dabei 
sicherer den Aaal bekommt als mit ner stipprute... nachher ärgert man sich doch sowieso wenn er sich festsetz und man ihn verliert---Echt Plöde Idee^^#d


----------



## lsski (14. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Du kannst ja das obere drittel der Rute nicht ausziehen :vik:


----------



## ernie1973 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

...ich kann auch in eine Metzgerei gehen und fragen, ob die mir da ein paar Schuhe verkaufen, aber im Schuhladen wird es i.d.R. besser klappen, auch wenn evtl. der ein oder andere Metzger ein paar Schuhe übrig hat!

....think about it!

Ernie


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*



naturkoeder schrieb:


> bald will der nächste mit ner feederute gezielt auf wels mit köderfisch angeln...


 
Also ich gehe gezielt mit der Feederrute und Köderfisch auf Zander! Sind top ruten dafür, die sensible spitze zeigt jedes interesse am Köfi!




lsski schrieb:


> Du kannst ja das obere drittel der Rute nicht ausziehen :vik:


 
doch kann ich, meine stippe ist im unteren teil mit steckverbindung was sich z.B. beim drill mit barben auszahlt!
Einfach das eine oder das zweite stück abgezogen und alles wunderbar!


----------



## Benson (14. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Also ich gehe gezielt mit der Feederrute und Köderfisch auf Zander! Sind top ruten dafür, die sensible spitze zeigt jedes interesse am Köfi!



Hi,

das machen dem hörensagen nach viele. Wie kann der Zander denn da abziehen? 
Damit du den Biß an der Spitze siehst muss ja die Bremse dicht sein(ok, vielleicht sieht man zupfer auch mit offener Bremse aber der Bißanzeiger würde das auch anzeigen)...dachte immer der Zander geht ein bißchen mit dem Köfi und dann wird angehauen.

Grüße
Ben


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Benson:

hast Du schon mal mit einer Feeder gefischt? Ich fische mit offenen Freilauf und ich sehe die Zupfer.


----------



## versuchsangler (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

An Kanälen mit Steinpackung ist das angeln mit Stippe auf Aal eine absolut taugliche Methode.
Es gab Zeiten da hatten wir nur Stippen im Wasser und nicht eine Wurfrute.
Vorteil ist das der Anhieb meist senkrecht nach oben erfolgen kann und der Aal somit sofort vom Grund weg ist.Deshalb würde ich auch solchen Schnickschnack wie Gummizug weglassen.
Stabiles Geschirr und dann gibt es nur eine Richtung, und zwar hoch zur Wasseroberfläche.
Weiterer Vorteil ,sollte sich doch mal einer festsetzen kann man wenigstens aus viel mehr verschiedenen Winkeln zerren ohne das die Schnur direkt über die mit Muscheln besetzten Steine läuft.
Also für das angeln im "schwierigen" Gelände ist ne Stippe perfekt wie ich finde.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*



naturkoeder schrieb:


> Ich halts für schwachsinn:v#6
> 
> bald will der nächste mit ner feederute gezielt auf wels mit köderfisch angeln...


 
Das ist Deine Meinung. Ich für meinen Teil fange ca. 50% meiner Aale mit Pose an der Stippe und halte das für alles Andere, als Schwachsinn. Der Erfolg gibt mir Recht. Und wer das noch nicht probiert hat, der weis garnicht was ihm entgeht und wovon er spricht.


----------



## Breitkopf (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Also ich fange meine Aale im Frühjahr fast ausschließlich mit einer Stippe, weil man damit direkt hinter der Schilfkante oder in Seerosenfelder angeln kann


----------



## YakuzaInk (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

@ Bennson
Kommt drauf an, wenn du in der strömung fischst muss die bremse ja weitesgehend zu sein da dir sonst die montage ständig schnur von der rolle zieht.
Selbst in stehenden gewässern oder an stellen mit sehr wenig strömung wo die bremse offen ist wackelt die spitze beim biss. Das wackeln sieht man dann selbst bei schweren grundruten!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Was für Aale fangt ihr?Ich denke das man die kleinen bis 70cm eher einfach aushebeln kann,allerdings schätze ich mal,wenn man Gute Große Aale an der Stippe hat sie die ganze sache schon wieder anders aus.Das man damit Aale fangen kann ist sicher,aber erfolgreich landen ab bestimmten Größen halte ich für fraglich.


----------



## naturkoeder (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*



versuchsangler schrieb:


> Es gab Zeiten da hatten wir nur Stippen im Wasser und nicht eine Wurfrute.



|bigeyes Ganz früher wurde auch noch mit Bambusangeln gefischt, die sollen auch ganz gut gehen- der trend kommt bestimmt bald wieder 

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## 1.AVM (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Ich sehe den Vorteil darin, dass man somit mit 3 Ruten auf Aal angeln kann


----------



## naturkoeder (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*



1.AVM schrieb:


> Ich sehe den Vorteil darin, dass man somit mit 3 Ruten auf Aal angeln kann




An vielen Gewässern darf man das nicht...


----------



## BallerNacken (15. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

boha Leute...

die einen fangen mit Stippe auf Aal (auch große Aale)...die andern eben nicht. Weil sie es wahrscheinlich noch nie ausprobiert haben.

Für die, die hier rumlabern...das ist eher fraglich usw. Probiert es doch einfach mal aus...

is doch sinnlos. die einen sagen: "geht nicht", die andern "geht wohl"...

ja und nu? lasst ihn ausprobieren und berichten, wie es ihm gefallen hat. Jedem das seine...diskutiert wurde doch genug. sind immer wieder die gleichen Argumente


----------



## Benson (16. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Hi Jungs,



			
				Denni_Lo schrieb:
			
		

> Benson:
> 
> hast Du schon mal mit einer Feeder gefischt? Ich fische mit offenen Freilauf und ich sehe die Zupfer.



Nein, noch nicht - habe mir erst gestern meine erste Feeder gekauft 



			
				YakuzaInk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bennson
> Kommt drauf an, wenn du in der strömung fischst muss die bremse ja weitesgehend zu sein da dir sonst die montage ständig schnur von der rolle zieht.
> Selbst in stehenden gewässern oder an stellen mit sehr wenig strömung wo die bremse offen ist wackelt die spitze beim biss. Das wackeln sieht man dann selbst bei schweren grundruten!



Alles klar, habs verstanden. Werde das mit meiner morgen mal testen #h

Viele Grüße
Ben


----------



## YakuzaInk (16. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

Dann viel spaß und erfolg ;-)
und immer erst schön anfüttern!


----------



## punkt2 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Stipprute zum Aalfischen zu gebrauchen?*

also die frage ob man mit einer stippe auf Aal gehn kann , kann ich nur mit JA beantworten...ich habe darin schon einiege erfahrung gemacht. es ist eig relativ egal, ob mit oder ohne Gummizug, habe ich festgestellt, ich hab beides schon gemacht...also wenn man einen großen drann hat, dann hat man richig spaß...ich fische meist mit ner unberingten 7 meter stippe, in einem seitenarm der Wörpe (bei Bremen)... kannst du ruig mal ausprobiern...und wenn deine stippe brassen aushält, und dafür ist sie ja gebaut, dann hält sie auch Aal aus...
das einiege, was doof is, wenn sich der fisch festgesetzt hat, hat man nicht soo viel kraft, um druck auszuüben, insbesondere, wenn er ufernahe festsitzt...
naja, wünsche dir viel spaß und erfolg beim selber ausprobiern...


----------

